# IS LAWN & GARDEN FERTILIZER A HAZARD??



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I've discussed several times with my gardener the importance of telling me whenever they use any chemicals on the lawn or garden. Because I don't want Biscuit poisoned. They have forgotten, at times. And put down fertilizer or sprayed something around the plants without telling me. 

Today I got home to notice little miniscule white balls all over the lawn---some form of fertilizer. Jeez!! Is it harmful to Biscuit to play in the grass before this stuff has dissolved??


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy,

We use lawn america and they told me to keep Sissy inside the house for an hour after they spray. They told me when they leave the small ball fertilizer it is ok for her to be on it. They use the blower to keep it off the sidewalks and patio.

I watch her really close anyways - she does not ever try to eat it - she basically ignores it. 

But I would call your yard guy and ask exactly it is he put down and look on the package.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This always makes me nervous also. We always try to water as much as possible when the yard has been fertalized.
My boys do not use pee pads so I limit them to only potty breaks outside and then rinse their paws when they come in.
I was also always told to watch to see if they are licking their paws, that is a good sign something is on them.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

He doesn't use pee pads anymore, but I can walk him across the street to the public path to go, if necessary. But it's inconvenient compared to just letting him go in the yard. Of course, there are also gardeners who come and work on the public area every week and I see them spraying all kinds of stuff over there. A million dogs walk there and it makes me wonder!! 

I appreciate everyone's input---I haven't seen this topic addressed before.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our best friends own a lawn care company and they spray our lawn 5 times a year with fert. and weed control. They tell us how long we need to keep the dogs off the grass which we do, they also come and do tick control 3-4x a year. We have never had any problem with the products they use! I Can say that they also own three Havs and their lawn is done too, so I am sure that they use the most safe procucts they can.


----------

